# Mauszeiger ausblenden im Programm?



## Cole (13. Sep 2006)

Hi,
wie kann man denn den Mauszeiger im Programm ausblenden lassen?
Sollte überhaupt gar nicht mehr zu sehen sein, auch keine Schlieren oder ähnliches!

Weiss leider nicht genau, nach was ich da suchen muss. 
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2006)

http://leepoint.net/notes-java/GUI/misc/30cursor.html


----------



## hupfdule (13. Sep 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://leepoint.net/notes-java/GUI/misc/30cursor.html



Und wo steht dort etwas vom Verstecken des Cursors? Mir ist leider auch keine Möglichkeit bekannt, das umzusetzen.


----------



## anderer Gast (13. Sep 2006)

das war doch garnicht gefragt, es ist so etwas wie eine setVisible(false) methode gesucht!!


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

))))


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2006)

```
setCursor(java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(new BufferedImage(1,1,BufferedImage.TYPE_4BYTE_ABGR),new java.awt.Point(0,0),"NOCURSOR"));
```

Und schon isa weg 


Edit zurücksetzen:


```
setCursor(Cursor.getPredefinedCursor(Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR));
```



Und nochwas, ich habe den Code gerade (1 min. Arbeit ) zusammengestellt und alles nur weil ich mir DIE SEITE DURCHGELESEN HABE!!


Erwartet euch nicht immer das euch alles nachgeworfen wird!


----------



## Cole (13. Sep 2006)

anderer Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das war doch garnicht gefragt, es ist so etwas wie eine setVisible(false) methode gesucht!!



Ganz genau so was in der Art such ich!


----------



## Cole (13. Sep 2006)

@ the_29

Danke dir für die Antwort. Nur leider weiss ich nicht wo/wie ich das implementieren soll.
Habs mal so probiert:


```
Cursor c = new Cursor(null);
c.setCursor(java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(new BufferedImage(1,1,BufferedImage.TYPE_4BYTE_ABGR),new java.awt.Point(0,0),"NOCURSOR"));
```


Aber das mag er überhaupt nicht.
Kannst mir bitte sagen wie ich das einfüge?


----------



## hupfdule (13. Sep 2006)

```
Cursor c = new Cursor(null);
c.setCursor(java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(new BufferedImage(1,1,BufferedImage.TYPE_4BYTE_ABGR),new java.awt.Point(0,0),"NOCURSOR"));
```

setCursor() ist eine Methode von java.awt.Frame. Du musst sie auf deinen Frame anwenden.



> Aber das mag er überhaupt nicht.



In solchen Fällen wäre die Fehlermeldung hilfreich.


----------



## Cole (13. Sep 2006)

Habs hinbekommen, nicht gescheit nachgedacht :/

Jetzt ist der Mauszeiger im Frame weg, aber wenn man auf die Statusleiste fährt (also da wo das x zum schliessen drin ist) kommt er wieder.
Bekommt man das auch irgendwie weg?


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2006)

negativ 

Außer du schreibst dir ne eigene Titelleiste!


----------



## Cole (13. Sep 2006)

Hmm, das ist shit.
Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## EOB (13. Sep 2006)

oder du machst die titelleiste weg  :bae:


----------



## Cole (13. Sep 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder du machst die titelleiste weg  :bae:



Prinzipiell wird die aber schon noch gebraucht, sowohl funktionsmässig als auch optisch.


----------



## EOB (13. Sep 2006)

war auch eher als eine nicht nachzuvollziehende moeglichkeit gedacht ...  :shock:


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2006)

Naja, eine eigene Titelleiste hinkleben, schließt schonmal mitein die alte wegzunehmen!

btw: morketid: Mach deinen Text kleiner, der bläht alles ungemein auf!


----------



## EOB (13. Sep 2006)

erledigt


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2006)

Thx


----------

